# Aquarium Conversion for crested gecko questions



## RichL (Nov 4, 2010)

Hiya all - im new here so please dont molest me just yet









OK - I have a paln in mind, I am about to empty my large aquarium - due to complicated heath reasons, I cant deal with large volumnes of water anymore as well as the issue of family caring for it when im ill.

We've had leopard geckos in the past so they are used to caring for geckos for me.

The tank is 100cm across, 50cm top to bottom and 40cm front to back - its only 3 years old and cost alot so im reluctant to bin it (was £500 with cabinet) so I want to turn it into a luxury Crested Gecko hotel - hoping to house a group of four or so.

OK - I understand they dont require heat lighting - so I will use the aquaray LED lighting that is installed - given it produces little heat i think its ideal for the daylight requirements - I will also install some sort of UV lighting - well, not sure on that - still unclear as to they need it - the best ive seen is 'they may benefit' and when it comes to beasties - i err on caution and their welfare. I know they are nocturnal so again a little unsure about the necessity - id rather keep costs down if i can.

Heating - now this bit im unsure of - ie how it all works (HELP) its been 20years since I had leopards, so heating has moved on abit since the old heatpads - now then, this tank is big n heavy - so do I put the heatpad under the substrate or should I opt for cable heater - i know i shouldnt mount a pad on the side or back walls in case of burning the little guys feet. I cannot use a heatmt under the tank due to the size and the custom cabinet.

Also - my lizard room (also my bedroom) is quite warm at night, but im not sure of the temps. In terms of automation for the heater, do i buy two heaters with timers etc or just concentrate on the daytime temp? I fully intend insulating the outside of the tank anyway (back n both sides)

I also know the geckos will need high humidy - so given the size of this tank - will i need to do alot of spraying? Would i be best served investing in a mister? How much ventilation do I need in the hood (im building)? Also - was planning on having a layer of small round rocks ont he base, then cover this with either fine stainless or plastic mesh, then the actual substrate going on top of this (ie moss n bark mixture or whatever) so that there is a reservoir of moisture held within - is this a good idea? If so - how then and what heater system is best (ie cable) and again - would i use it under the substrate or under stones (dumb questions i know)

what substrate do you recommend

I was planning on using fake plants etc to begin with, and lining the back wall with bark type tiles (the exo type stuff) - if i used this approach - would i then be able to put a mat behind this (outside tank or inside) thus no burns for gecko (i hope) again ideas etc please.

The tank is also quite deep and obviously no front door opening so I was going to build or buy some sort of shelf (actually a few) for feeding stations, I figure this way, no food contamination from substrate and given these critters are tree living mainly, eating at floor level wouldnt be natural to them - again, does this seem fair plan?

The exisiting lid is a one piece 'board' affair so I was thinking of building a hood - so I am wondering how much should be mesh if any? There are two openingins at the top in the back wall of he tank (for pipes n wires etc) which I was going to fill with fine mesh - each hole is abou 2inches tall and 4 inches wide. Is this adequate ventialtion or do you suggest some more in the hood?

I live in the south west of england so we rarely get 'cold' weather - im primarily concerned about the heating issues and the humidity long term - so ventilation and retention of heat/damp are my concerns.

Thanks in advance and sorry for long post - i hope perhaps these questions may help someone else in future too. This is a sort of longer term project - I dont imaginge it being done by easter (Equipment to buy n setup 1st) so im just planning ahead and making a list of things i need (potention crimbo pressies too )

Obviously im going for the natural look so i will be using alot of plants n branches etc (fake plants) and I am considering a small waterfall set up too (to help with humidity as well as looks - im used to the sound of running water with fish tanks)

I'll also make a picture diary as I go along


----------



## RichL (Nov 4, 2010)

Went to the DIY store today and had a good look around

Decided to get two adjustable plastic venting grills - which I will mount intot he existing tank lid (after cutting appropriate holes)

Im going to use a 20w 17x11 inch hatmat on the side of the tank - and have the thermostat probe just off the inside wall of the viv

I think I will rig up some sort of fan system into the lid - mainly for summer months, two to draw air in and two as extractors, 120mm pc fans ought to be adequate for this.

I also intend using a habba mister at a later date (regular hand held sprayer for now)

Id still like advice on substrates though please - 33 views n no help is abit rough folks.

Just ordered sum parts n things for the viv - including some rock effect background and a couple of magnetic feeding shelves from Stickyfeet (great idea these)

Next big job is emptying and cleaning/sterilising the tank :gasp: then cutting neat vent holes in the lid


----------



## spiketta (Feb 13, 2009)

you may get more answers if you put this in the lizard section,

I'm new to cresties (2 week owner) and my little one is still small so he/she is still in a faunarium thingy on kitchen roll, so prob not much help to you.
I'll be going with the standard exo terra 45x45x60 and fake plants starting to set up now so its perfect by the time I move him in, tho I'm still undecided on substrate myself for then.


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

For your substrate use LECA balls(these will help with humidity), cover that with weed proofing mesh stuff then use eco-earth which you can add soil custodians like springtails and tropical woodlice to that will help keep it clean inside:2thumb:

Looking forward to seeing pics of your progress

Jamie.


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

exo terra backgrounds are poo go to dartfroguk and get natural cork also take a gander to the amphibian section there is a thread called show off your cool vivs 

as far as aquarium conversions and planted tanks, natural backgrounds the phib section is a million miles ahead there also a right friendly bunch and will ensure you get the best possible result :welcome:


----------



## RichL (Nov 4, 2010)

I know exo terra back are poo but there is method to the madness 

I had the aquatic version and whilst its still poo - it is useful in the following ways...

Its cheap (comparatively) and quite thick - and for this, its great for pushing plants etc into... acting as a corkboard if you like. 

I had african butterfly fish which are surface dwellers and loved to lurk in surface plants but my lamps used to fry real plants so i pushed the stems of fake ivy type plants intot he background - made a great home for these fish.

By time Im finished, most of the background will be hidden anyway 
But thanks for the heads up as im looking for something to potentially cover the side panels with 

Emptied the tank today - felt a bit sad doing so as it feels like the end of an era - getting rid of all that water wasnt fun - especially the old pea gravel 

Job for later today is installing the hood vents - so my dremmel is going to get a beating when i do that 

cheers for the advice - in terms of substrate - i think i may resort to reptile carpet for the upper most layer - slightly better looking than kitchen roll and easy to clean  - I dont really want to add creepy crawlies to the substrate - I also plan feding crix to the geks every so often s- impacting is a worry for me


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

try moss over a substrate that holds water well it will keep humidity up and wont look disgustingly unnatural .... sorry im just very pro natural :lol2:also I wouldn't worry about impaction as much as most people say it tends to be over exaggerated ...alot


----------



## RichL (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks for the help thus far

Ive given up on the heat mat - it just doesnt do anything formy tank

Anyway Ive been busy rigging up a lamp unit - as an experiemnt I fitted a regualr 60w bulb and this heated the tank very very nicely  so among other items ive ordered a dimming thermostat - a dumb quenstion but if you dontb ask you dont find answers, so where would folk suggest I have the sensor

on the substrate below the bulb, on the tank glass, the hood or where?

and yes i have fitted a guard to the lamp unit  (instead of £20 i got a stainless steel wire lampshade (£8) that acts as a brilliant radiator whilst itself not getting at all hot - i can hold it comfortably in my hand after the lamp being on for over an hour - just need to enclose the base)

Ive decided to go for a mix of coco bark on top of a layer of eco earth substrate with moss scattered and mixed in - i'll use the same moss for humity box(es)


----------

